# Protective already??



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

Shelby is only 40 days old. After I gave him his afternoon feeding my sons girlfriend tried to pet him alittle while he was sitting on my chest. He went bonkers and tried to bite her! He couldn't do anything as he is so young but I'm worried if I don't nip this in the butt now, I'll have big issues later. Suggestions??


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

How is he about being handled by other people generally? Has any one else tried to pathim when he's on you and got the same response? What if they try to pet him when you aren't there? I would wonder if it was fear, rather than him trying to protect you, but I wouldn't try to read too much into a single instance.


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

With him being so young, I havnt let anyone else handle him. I may try that today and see what he does. It could definatly be fear, thank you for the ideas.


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

Guess it wasn't fear after all. He doesn't anytime anyone touches me and he's on me, but doesn't do it for anyone else. I'm working with him to let others handle him and he spent the afternoon on the playpen like a big baby. He also took his first flight today!! I'll just keep working him through this phase and hopefully he'll mello out.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

My first thought was mabey he thought he was going to get feed


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

You're on the right track. Baby tiels need to be introduced to a variety of new people to get them well socialised otherwise they might get too attached to one person and protect them like they would a mate.


----------

